# Bent trailer bunk bracket and frame



## Loweman (Sep 2, 2012)

I've had this new to me 2000 OMC/Lowe trailer and tinner bass boat since 4/2011. The attached photos, although not the best, show a slightly bent bunk support bracket, and a more concerning couple of bends/dings in the front trailer frame "arm" holding both bunk brackets. 
I really didn't (stupidly) pay too much attention to this when I bought it, although I do recall the bent bracket. I haven't hit anything on the road to cause damage. 
My questions is simply would any of you be concerned with this from what you can see, like metal fatigue or other structural issues? There are no cracks in the frame at the bent spots (or at least any that are visible.) Thanks.


----------



## spotco2 (Sep 2, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it.

You might not have hit anything at all. Someone else might have hit your trailer while it was parked and you were out on the water with your boat.


----------



## Loweman (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks, I'll keep an eye on any changes or further damage.


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't see anything from the pictures to get really excited about as long as the metal isn't torn anywhere. If it is you can have it welded.

When the placement of the dents my guess is that someone hit your trailer while the boat wasn't on it.


----------

